# Baby's Breath smells like Rubbing Alcohol? *Updated Again*



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Try not to freak me out too much with your answers if it's a sign of something bad. I've noticed it in the last week and it's bugging me.

Is there something that causes this? The only other time I've smelled this is when he's had a fever. He has no fever.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

Weird, cuz I was going to post something similar. My baby's breath and poop smells like nail polish remover. Very astringent. Anyone have any ideas? I wouldn't even know how to "google" this symptom.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

I remember seeing a discussion about it when ds was either still inside or just very brand new. I tried searching, but couldn't find it no matter what I looked for.

Maybe this isn't the right forum for this...?







:


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Diabetic ketoacidosis (DKA)

Diabetic ketoacidosis (DKA) is a life-threatening condition that develops when cells in the body are unable to get the sugar (glucose) they need for energy. When the cells do not receive sugar, the body begins to break down fat for energy instead. When this happens, ketones or fatty acids are produced and enter the bloodstream, causing the chemical imbalance (metabolic acidosis) called diabetic ketoacidosis.

People with type 1 diabetes and some people with type 2 diabetes are at risk for DKA if they do not take enough insulin, have a severe infection or other illness, or become severely dehydrated.

Symptoms of diabetic ketoacidosis include:

Flushed, hot, dry skin.
*A strong, fruity breath odor (similar to nail polish remover or acetone).*
Restlessness, drowsiness or difficulty waking up. Young children may lack interest in their normal activities.
Rapid, deep breathing.
Loss of appetite, abdominal pain, and vomiting.
Confusion.
When diabetic ketoacidosis is severe, the person may have difficulty breathing, the brain may swell (cerebral edema), and there is a risk of coma and even death. The person may need to be cared for in an intensive care unit.

Treatment involves giving insulin and fluids through a vein and closely monitoring the chemicals in the blood (electrolytes). It can take several days for the person's blood sugar level to return to a safe range

I don't mean to scare you, but this is the only thing I came up with while Googling.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Erin, is your baby eating well for you? Not dehydrated or anything like that?

I found the following, and it could explain things for us. My guy has been refusing solids for us for about five days. He's nursing well, but since he's used to a fair amount of solids every day, it may not be enough. Plus, he's comfort nursing a lot. I believe he's teething.

It's still disturbing to know it could be a diabetic symptom. I don't like that at all.

Oh, what I found:
*Breath problems and food are interrelated. Problems after eating meals could be due to reactions between the bacteria and foods which contain dense proteins (such as milk, cheese, red meat etc). the problem is when you have not eaten for a while if you are on a diet and/or exercise a great deal, could be due to a lack of liquids in your system, plus your body's need to break down stored fats to produce energyis process is called Ketosis and produces a very chemical type of bad breath. If there is a problem during the evening, it is most likely due to an incremental diminishing of Oxygen in your saliva from speaking during the day. This is common to most everyone.*


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

Okay Chellemarie and Erin P.~

Are your kids thirsty all the time and losing weight?? If they are in diapers is the first pee in the morning very fragrant??

If so please go to the doctors or urgent care to get their blood sugar checked. My dd has diabetes and these were the symptoms she had.

Please feel free to pm me if you have more questions.


----------



## Erin Pavlina (Nov 11, 2001)

Hmm, now you got me worried and thinking. I'd say it's more his poops that smell like nail polish remover, not so much his breath.

I'm not sure about the peeing though but I will take note of that too.

He eats really well and we've not noticed a problem there. I'm going to take to my homeopathic physician friend and see what she thinks. Thanks so much for answering this question!


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Baby's breath hasn't smelled like this for a couple days now. He's eating well for the sitter again.

However, I scheduled an appointment tomorrow morning with the pediatrician to be 100% certain he's okay.

A big thanks to everyone who has expressed concern and shared information. I'll update as soon as there's something (or nothing, hopefully) to tell.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

Took baby in today. His blood sugar was fine.


----------



## Gemini (Apr 9, 2003)

Oh good, I'm glad.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

Phew! Did the dr. say what might have caused it?


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

He did not.

I am not pleased with the doctor we saw today. But he did a blood sugar test and it was good.

I do think it was because he was refusing solids because he didn't feel well. If it happens again, I'll be seeing our regular doctor. She'll be getting an earful about why her fellow pediatrician should rethink his ideas about red meat for children who do not have molars.

But the blood sugar check was good.


----------



## chellemarie (Jan 17, 2003)

CK'smama...he's actually suffering from seasonal allergies right now. Our entire house is. Tree pollen count here is astronomically high. We had to run some errands last night. By the time we got home, we were sniffling-sneezing-coughing-wheezing messes.


----------



## beebs (May 1, 2003)

jumping in late, but my 8mo old DD's breath smelled like, i don't know if it was exactly rubbing alcohol, but more like elmer's glue, like a sour kinda smell. and her poops were greenish and smelled the same. still 95% breastfed. our naturopath said it could have been an overproduction of bile due to the dandelion in some medicine she was taking.

any help there?


----------

